# Today Only(?): BF Fender Bandmaster Piggyback w/ original Jensens. $1K



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure why it's available today only but the price is right for a vintage piggyback. Can't tell if the grill cloth is original BUT it appears to be sporting original 60's Jensens:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't get to Ottawa fast enough..


----------



## Vtham (May 9, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice deal for someone. I actually bought a 66 Bandmaster with non-original speakers for $1000 about 6 years ago... I think prices are generally higher now.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I passed on a super clean one in Kingston years ago for about that, maybe less. It still keeps me up at night.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Those cabs are so unwieldy. I have a 68 Bandmaster Reverb that I had modded to black panel specs. I got rid of the huge cabinet. I now have a 1x12 cab (with a 60s Jensen - they are great speakers) and a 1x15 cab. Much easier on the back!

Deals on these 40w heads still come up every few months. There was a similar BM head in Pembroke a few months ago below $1000.


----------

